# Is this air cell repairable?



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I picked up this tomcat ducky today off c.l. for a 100 bucks and there's a reason it was a 100 bucks lol. I figured I could buy a new bladder/Air cell but I can't seem to find them on line and maybe they cost more than the boats worth ?I dunno? It's on the welded seem or heat laminated or whatever it's called and it's seems like junk but then I was thinkin (dangerous I know) why couldn't I just glue the splits to themselves? You know put the glue on inside and just squish them together? If you think or know of a professsional way could you share? . Otherwise I read that the US aire bladders are better. If I order a new one should I buy them or just not worry about it. 100 bucks for the boat and a decent paddle probably worth fixing . It's not going to be used in critical water and or remote wilderness but it should be straight away to be fun. Thanks charlie


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Call Aire to see how much a new bladder for it is. Seems like it should be repairable though. Might just need a few layers of tear aid honestly. 

There is a possibility that an Aire Lynx bladder might fit in it since the Tomcat is designed after the Lynx, but no gaurantees at all. I'm sure they have replacements for the Tomcat though, so definitely call them.

I'm sure there is a professional around Bozeman but I couldn't say who. Maybe call and ask one of the raft outfitters in town who they use. I'm sure if you mailed it to Aire they would fix it for you too.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Pretty sure you have to call Aire directly to order a new bladder. I don't think they list them online anywhere. I picked one up for a Tomcat Tandem and I want to say it was like $160 but I'm not certain.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Yea - call Aire and order a replacement bladder, they don't list them on their site. I bought a side tube bladder for their Tomcat LV for under $100 shipped this spring and it was a quick & easy replacement. Aire's tecs are super helpful, even when you get xferred to the fishing side of the repair shop. Even with a new $100 bladder, it's still an inexpensive IK all things considered.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

thanks! 100 bucks isn't to bad for a new air cell so I'll give them a call and order a new one. I'll send them a picture of busted one too, who knows maybe they can fix it and it could be a back up. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If you do decide to patch or tape it back together, you will need to do both an inside patch and an outside patch. I would try and fix it with tear aide tape. I've had really good luck with what I've used it on so far.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just fyi, aire says they won't fix a split seem on a air cell , at least not the one I have. And a new tomcat side air cell is 80 bucks shipped. Iam going to try the inside/outside tear aid for fun who knows might work as a backup? Thanks again


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

I would suggest trying tear aid too. Be sure to use the right tape.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Two of the biggest lessons I've learned in boat repair are; Don't put Raftsmith Flexseal tube sealent in a drop stitch floor and don't even try to fix a split seam.


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

$80 is a great deal. Do it! 
D.B.kayaker knows his stuff--I've tried both gluing and taping split seams. Never worked for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rubtheduck (Jun 20, 2016)

A V patch (not sure the technical name) on the inside and a normal patch on the outside and boom, good as new. If you do the inside patch correctly the air pressure pushes it tight against the outside patch. This being said adhesive aint cheap!!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah I all ready have the new air cell en route and was just messing around with the ripped one. It's still seems like a guy could just glue the tear together but iam sure that it's been tried and that's why they don't. Only bummer about something like this is if you absolutely had to fix it what would you do? I have old down jackets with that tear aid all over them (iam cheap) .so like butter both sides inside with glue let tack up then stick to each other like a seam(like picture) or is there a way to melt it together? We have a deal that melt plastic for making honey straws ?I dunno just avoiding honey dos (iam lazy too) and after all this i kinda want a packcat anyway just cause they are so cool looking lol)


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Unless the rest of it is totally beat to hell, you practically stole it. $180 for a inflatable kayak is a great deal. Heck, I'd give you that much for it towards a packraft if you really wanna go that way.

Honestly, if Aire said they wouldn't even attempt a repair on it then I probably wouldn't try either.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I understand wanting to try and see if a repair is possible, you might face this on the river someday. With the replacement bladder on the way what do you have to loose, except some time and materials.

I have had some success doing seam repairs on a friends Sevlor boat (blew a bladder seam when parked on hot sand) I is a real pain and very prone to failure. To install an inner patch you may need to slice an opening for access, then patch that as well.

I was to try it I would be tempted to try a none traditional repair using Aqua-Seal. (available in small quantity at fishing and dive shops for neoprene repair)

I would lay the bladder out with the material on a flat non-stick surface like a plastic cutting board. Using masking tape I would get the material to lay as flat as possible, trying to mimic the orientation used when the seam was first welded. I would squeeze a bead of AquaSeal over the area, overlapping at least 1/2" of the tear and the edges of the old seam. Let this cure over night. Flip the bladder over and repeat on the other side. You should end up with a flexible 2 sided patch about a 1/16" thick that overlaps the cut area and the seam edge. The cured material is very strong and tear resistant, I have seen golf ball sized holes in wet suits repaired with no more than one layer of sealant, no fill material.

Note: AquaSeal has self leveling proprietaries, meaning is will flow where gravity lets it. Make sure the board is flat and level or the stuff will run all over.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have some problem with searching for stuff. Probably need a 12 step program because iam turning into the guy with lots of great stuff just because it's a deal.wifes patient thank goodness but she'll probably run out of it eventually. So here's the trick...ready? Search the all button and use words that a tourist would use. Like river fun or making room. Or great for summer. This ducky was in the household section (rich people can't be bothered) and said something like ,summer fun or some shit.she bought it for her kid and blah blah blah. Mine for 100 bucks! Nrs paddle and a seat and it has foot pegs and thigh straps. She said that the local.shop couldn't fix it. I told her she could buy a new bladder and she said, well I really dont.like the sand and stuff in my car" so I said ok and dumped it in my truck. Oh did I tell ya I scored.a tandem lnyks last week too with paddles and a carry bag and a paddle carry bag for 400 bucks! Same deal, rich people come out for a Holliday and say ," oh look a river ,that would be fun" go buy it new and then get worked and for sale for cheap. That one said ," like new or only used once and was in a ra dom section too.Kinda lame me bad mouthing rich folks but hey ever been to a garage sale in big sky? It's like they never even use the stuff but buy it cause it's where they are. Unfurtuantly the really cool stuff only really cool people buy and it's expensive all ways. I do want a jpw pack cat just cause iam dumb. I'd get worked in one of those I bet.ill Google v patch and see what it is but I was gonna buy a fleet ducky before and so I saved enough not to be bummed on the bladder. Now I gotta get a kokatat suit for 50 bucks and iam out there lol!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok so this is just because iam a sad old guy with nothing better to do than post on furoms but you gotta admit it's a score! Under household and described as wemons rain gear! Scored for 50 bucks lol!!!!


----------

